# Intro



## bakxierboxer (Feb 26, 2007)

My name is Pete Robinson.

The majority of my martial arts experience began with Sifu John Leoning and progressed by references or direct introduction from one teacher to the next.

A chronogical listing of my teachers on this path is:

John Leoning
Wong Ark Yuey
William J. Chung
Liang Kam Yuen (a couple sets by referral from Sifu Leoning)
Liu Kim Yuen (Share Lew)(TCMA and not-TCMA)
Mark Gin Foon

I see a lot of names from the "old days" here... 
There are some names that I have not seen mentioned.... yet.

Pete


----------



## Kacey (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## dubljay (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome to MT Mr. Robinson.  

Good to have you here.  Looking forward to your posts and insights.

Again welcome to MT and happy posting.

-Josh


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 26, 2007)

Mr. Robinson nice to have you join the rest of us old timers and looking forward to your insights.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## MJS (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome! Enjoy the forum! 

Mike


----------



## bakxierboxer (Feb 26, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:



Thanks.
Your post indicates that you're a moderator.
Can you tell me if I did something wrong on my intro to have "White Belt" show up on the header?
I haven't been that for a while.
I meant to not claim any specific ranking,and don't recall doing so.
(or does it have something to do with this thread starting my first post?)

As for everyone else, thanks for the greetings.
I don't hold with formality simply for the sake of formality.
"Mr. Robinson" was my Father until his too-recent death.... 
I guess that *does* make me "Mr. Robinson" after all in that familial context.
Within discussion forums, I like to think that they're "democratic" and prefer that you'd all use either my signature "Pete" or screen name.

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 26, 2007)

bakxierboxer said:


> Thanks.
> Your post indicates that you're a moderator.
> Can you tell me if I did something wrong on my intro to have "White Belt" show up on the header?
> I haven't been that for a while.
> ...


 

Mr Robinson I can tell you about the white belt here on MT, we use it as a stepping post for post counts after so many post your belt will change colors, when you reach 500 post you become a Black Belt. I hope this helps you out.
Terry


----------



## Drac (Feb 26, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Mr Robinson I can tell you about the white belt here on MT, we use it as a stepping post for post counts after so many post your belt will change colors, when you reach 500 post you become a Black Belt. I hope this helps you out.
> Terry


 
Greetings and Welcome to MT...Terry beat me to it...


----------



## bakxierboxer (Feb 26, 2007)

Wah!
Lotsa Moderators, Seniors, etc!

Lokks like I guessed right about that "ranking".....

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## Drac (Feb 26, 2007)

Looking forward to your posts Pete...


----------



## Zida'sukara (Feb 27, 2007)

bakxierboxer said:


> Wah!
> Lotsa Moderators, Seniors, etc!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hello Pete, nice to meet you!!

I was wondering about the numbers of moderators, seniors etc also but I think I understand now, going through all the posts en threads each day must be more than a fulltime job. After posting 1 reply, I usely find a few new posts again.  

Welcome!

Barbara


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 27, 2007)

Hello Pete, welcome to MT and happy posting!


----------



## The Kidd (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## kuntawguro (Feb 27, 2007)

C'mon in, make yourself at home , make many posts and many friends


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome, Pete! Look forward to you sharing your experience.


----------



## matt.m (Feb 27, 2007)

welcome pete,

glad to have ya.


----------



## bakxierboxer (Feb 28, 2007)

Everyone -

Thanks for the welcome!

Pete


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 7, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------

